# [SOLVED] Windows 7 programs crash problem



## ali069 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a toshiba Satellite L500-1DT 
It came with windows 7 pre-installed
i've been using it for the past 6 months and it was all working fine until now 
Any programs i try to open display the error (0xc0000006) eg
firefox.exe-Application error
The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000006). Click OK to close the application. 
Only simple applications like notepad work so i currently have no access to the internet.
I have tried sfc/scannow but the scan stops at 68% and says *Windows System Protection could not perform the requested operation.
i believe their is a corupt file in my registry but i cannot download or run any registry scans. 
I have scanned my computer with my protection mcafee and no threats have been detected.
Im not very good at computers so could all instructions be simple to use and understand thanks in advance for all answers :tongue:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 programs crash problem*

Hi - 

The exception code *0xc0000006* = STATUS_IN_PAGE_ERROR = The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status 

I believe you are experiencing hardware failure - very possibly HDD or it could be RAM.

Start by running chkdsk on your HDD.

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | type the following - 

```
chkdsk /r
```
You will then see something similar to - 

```
Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. 
Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time 
the system restarts? (Y/N)
```
Select *Y* - then restart computer. chkdsk will run upon re-boot.

After chkdsk runs and you are back at Desktop, download this file and save it to Documents - 

http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v3.02_jcgriff2_.exe

Go to Documents, RIGHT-click on the EXE file icon, select "Run as Administrator". Allow th app to run. It will take 2-4 minutes. When it is completed, Windows Explorer will open and you'll see a folder named "Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2" in your Documents folder. Zip the entire folder up and attach to your next post.

The app simply gathers system information and the chkdsk results will be among them.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## ali069 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 programs crash problem*

Hi.. thanks for the answer but im afraid it didn't work  
The chkdsk scan was completed but your file just came up with the application error (0xc000005) 
Im really not sure what im supposed to do now :S:S


----------



## ali069 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 programs crash problem*

UPDATE: 
After the chkdsk worked i tried the sfc/scannow and it worked!! 
thanks so much


----------



## id102 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Problem accessing BIOS in Win7 64bit*

Hi

I have problem entering the BIOS to set up my RAID volume via Microsoft Wireless key board. It works OK once I am in Window. I have tried other plug in standard key boards but it doesn't responds at all but they works OK on other pc. Does any one have any ideas and solutions.;.I need some help thanks in advance.:4-dontkno


----------

